# NEEDED: CT cabinet



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

There are these things called supply houses .....


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BBQ said:


> There are these things called supply houses .....



One, they're closed for the night.

Two, they're closed for the holiday.

Three, they may be closed until Monday.

:whistling2:


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

shazam said:


> BG&E approved CT cabinet. Top fed.
> Needed for this weekend to replace bad one.


What amperage?
Try SAR metals in Rossville or if you are a Capital Tristate customer they will open up for you and they stock a few of them.

Charlie


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

480sparky said:


> One, they're closed for the night.
> 
> Two, they're closed for the holiday.
> 
> ...


Not for me .... :whistling2:


And not for him if he calls the 800 number and pays the price.


----------

